
A Nobel Prize Scam - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/02/20/a-nobel-scam-2/
======
smoyer
Now that's a proper Internet rant! I don't know whether her assertions related
to all the listed theories being wrong (or simply dumb) are correct. Would any
physicists care to corroborate or refute her points?

